# Viper Elite Winches



## beulahboy (Mar 7, 2015)

Looking for a decent winch for my Polaris Ranger 800 XP- came across the Viper Elite, 4500 lb winch. Do any of you have one?


----------



## markland (Apr 1, 2015)

I have the 5000# winch on my sub compact tractor and that thing has been a lifesaver for me as my tractor has very little ground clearance and with aggressive tires will find a hole to bury in quickly!  I end up using the winch just about everytime I go and bush hog the lease, but in some of the places I end up, that is my only option and without it the tractor would have been a artifact!  I made the winch mount/brush guard for it and works great.
The only problem I had with it was 1 of the connecting pins for the remote plug receiver in the tractor mount will push in if you do not get them aligned well before pushing in the plug, but once I figured that issue out, have not had any problems.  With as much as I get stuck now I just about go ahead and hook up the remote when I start and leave it in my lap!  LOL


----------



## beulahboy (Apr 11, 2015)

Markland, I appreciate your response! That looks good on the front of the tractor. I think I'm going to pull the trigger, just been dragging my feet on it.


----------



## markland (Apr 11, 2015)

I completely understand and was hesitant myself to buy a less expensive winch, but man I am sure glad I did as it has saved my butt many times and keeps on working just fine.  It does come slightly over filled with cable and can be tricky to load it back up but if you get the spectra rope instead, it should not be a problem.  Good luck


----------

